# Microsoft Makes IE8 Optional in Windows 7



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Details are scarce at the moment, but testers familiar with the recently leaked Windows 7 build 7048 confirm that Internet Explorer 8 is now an optional component in Windows 7. This is most likely a direct consequence of the EU investigation into the bundling of IE. Still, a few questions remain.

Looking around the internet, I think Chris123NT was the first to discover it, since all the links of the Windows websites eventually lead to an entry on his blog in which he details the process. Windows 7 still installs Internet Explorer 8 by default, but you can remove it via the "Turn Windows Features On or Off" feature."
http://www.osnews.com/story/21079/Microsoft_Makes_IE8_Optional_in_Windows_7


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

Very Good! But i will be happier if Microsoft doesn't gives IE8 at all. I am happy with my Firefox. :up:


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

It needs to come with _something_ for those users that don't have any idea how to get a browser installed on the computer if one is not already there.


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

some people may not know this

"The ongoing issues and questions about Internet Explorer raised an interesting question: On Windows, if Internet Explorer doesn't work for some reason, how would you get a working web browser? It turns out the command line "ftp" tool (included with windows) could be used to get Firefox from an ftp mirror of the Mozilla software collection. Get to a command prompt ("Start", "Run" and type "command")", revealed William Stearns from ISC.

link : http://news.softpedia.com/news/Down...Touching-IE7-or-Any-Other-Browser-74724.shtml

http://www.boutell.com/newfaq/browser/installfirefoxwithoutie.html

although, i haven't tried the new firefox version yet

and,
i will be happy if TSG members directly reply my posts and not use "those users" or "some users" or something similar. :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

IMO, there really isn't a downside to having IE installed, and some sites still work better with IE, Microsoft comes to mind.


----------

